# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  JLF:n sijainti

## Albert

Lisäsin Firefoxiin "Geotools¨in, ja hokasin sitten, että jlf:n sivut sijaitsevat Dallasissa.
Kiva ylläri  :Very Happy: .

----------


## hmikko

Ööö... domain on ihan noin silmämääräisesti arvioituna .fi. Liekö Geotoolsissa mahdollisesti jotain parantamisen varaa...

Sattumoisin olin lukemassa Texasissa Austinin kaupungissa keväällä aloittaneesta paikallisjunasta osoitteessa

http://www.lightrailnow.org/news/n_aus_2010-04a.htm

Kuva Stadlerin uudesta dieselmoottorijunasta puupölkkysillalla oli hieman hämmentävän näköinen. Muutenkin koko viritelmä taitaa olla osastoa 'ei näin'. Juna kulkee erittäin harvakseltaan entisellä tavaraliikenteen radalla enimmäkseen asutuksen ja kaupunkikeskusten ohi.

Miksi muuten VR ei ostanut tuommoisia Stadlereita Vankkojen sijaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ööö... domain on ihan noin silmämääräisesti arvioituna .fi. Liekö Geotoolsissa mahdollisesti jotain parantamisen varaa...


Eihän domain kerro vielä mitään siitä, missä serveri on. Fi-serverit voivat olla ihan missä päin maailmaa tahansa; niitä vain hallinnoi suomalainen viranomainen.

----------


## hmikko

> Eihän domain kerro vielä mitään siitä, missä serveri on. Fi-serverit voivat olla ihan missä päin maailmaa tahansa; niitä vain hallinnoi suomalainen viranomainen.


Juu, niin tietysti. IP-osoitteiden maantieteellinen paikantaminen perustuu tietokantaan, joka on ajan tasalla, tai sitten ei. Tässä on traceroute meikäläisen koneelta osoitteeseen jlf.fi (plusmiinus paljastavat pari ekaa osoitetta):



```
 3  141.208.206.25 (141.208.206.25)  28.070 ms  29.502 ms  30.871 ms
 4  141.208.8.34 (141.208.8.34)  44.490 ms  36.869 ms  39.058 ms
 5  hkiasbr2-s0-0-0.datanet.tele.fi (141.208.8.14)  40.360 ms  41.645 ms  100.487 ms
 6  hls-b1-link.telia.net (213.248.68.209)  103.029 ms  27.601 ms  23.403 ms
 7  s-bb1-pos6-2-0.telia.net (213.248.64.101)  127.436 ms s-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.245.34)  31.819 ms  34.299 ms
 8  kbn-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.107)  49.315 ms  56.479 ms kbn-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.248.45)  74.510 ms
 9  nyk-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.249.24)  161.478 ms  164.256 ms nyk-bb2-link.telia.net (213.248.82.101)  157.321 ms
10  chi-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.248.192)  186.733 ms chi-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.164)  187.981 ms  196.365 ms
11  dls-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.80.149)  177.806 ms dls-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.248.209)  187.533 ms  195.700 ms
12  te3-3.bbr02.eq01.dal01.networklayer.com (213.248.102.174)  198.730 ms  213.748 ms  223.878 ms
13  po5.dar02.sr01.dal01.networklayer.com (173.192.18.203)  210.829 ms  232.629 ms  234.810 ms
14  po2.fcr02.sr04.dal01.networklayer.com (66.228.118.182)  163.861 ms  170.420 ms  173.042 ms
15  jlf.fi (75.126.132.240)  168.860 ms  175.288 ms  180.411 ms
```

Reitti vaikuttaisi tosiaan olevan Helsinki - Britannia - Texas. Keneltä mahtaa JLF:n hosting olla ostettu? Vai onko se suuri salaisuus? Tuntuisi etäisesti pöljältä pyörittää suomenkielistä foorumia Texasissa. Biteille kertyy suorastaan enemmän kilometrejä kuin supermarketin pakasteille, mutta on kai niidenkin kuskaaminen taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

----------


## vompatti

> Keneltä mahtaa JLF:n hosting olla ostettu? Vai onko se suuri salaisuus?


Julkiset whois-tiedot eivät ole suuria salaisuuksia. Whois-kysely näyttää, että IP 75.126.132.240 kuuluu SoftLayer Technologiesin verkkoon.

Domain jlf.fi käyttää none.fi:n nimipalvelimia. Noiden nimipalvelinten IP:n takaa löytyy yritys nimeltä TIGGEE.

Julkiset whois-tiedot eivät tietenkään kerro mitään liikesuhteista. Ihan hyvin Tiggeen ja Softlayerin suomalaisena kumppanina voisi olla Villen Verkko Oy, jolta jlf.fi:n hostaus olisi sitten ostettu. Tiedot kuitenkin monesti kertovat IP:n lopullisen käyttäjän.

Oma domainini on hostattu Espoossa!

----------


## Albert

Jaha. Sitä on siirrytty keskelle Saksaa. Kassel lienee lähistöllä tunnetuin paikka (meille siis). Eikä sekään ole ihan lähellä. Siis "Saksan korvessa" on nyt jlf.

----------


## vko

Heti, kun Suomesta saa vuokrattua suht monipuolisten verkkoyhteyksien takaa suht tehokkaan dedikoidun palvelimen kohtuulliseen hintaan ja kohtuullisella rautatuella, voimme nähdä JLF:n Suomessa. En kyllä hirveästi ajatellut hengitystäni pidätellä tämän suhteen...

----------


## Albert

Ei minua tuo sijainti mitenkään häiritse, että ei sillä. Mielenkiinnosta vain...

----------

